# USB-Stick-Topseller bei Amazon: 32-GB-Stick mit USB 3.0 für rund 30 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. März 2012)

*USB-Stick-Topseller bei Amazon: 32-GB-Stick mit USB 3.0 für rund 30 Euro [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu USB-Stick-Topseller bei Amazon: 32-GB-Stick mit USB 3.0 für rund 30 Euro [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: USB-Stick-Topseller bei Amazon: 32-GB-Stick mit USB 3.0 für rund 30 Euro [Anzeige]


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. März 2012)

*USB-Stick-Topseller bei Amazon: 32-GB-Stick mit USB 3.0 für rund 30 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ich habe nur eine SSD im USB-Stick Format 
Quasi ein Hybrid


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. März 2012)

*AW: USB-Stick-Topseller bei Amazon: 32-GB-Stick mit USB 3.0 für rund 30 Euro [Anzeige]*

Die Dinger bekommt man so langsam auch nachgeworfen...


----------



## INU.ID (4. März 2012)

*AW: USB-Stick-Topseller bei Amazon: 32-GB-Stick mit USB 3.0 für rund 30 Euro [Anzeige]*

Den takeMS 64GB USB3-Stick gibts gelegentlich für 40-45€ im Angebot.


----------



## Gadteman (4. März 2012)

*AW: USB-Stick-Topseller bei Amazon: 32-GB-Stick mit USB 3.0 für rund 30 Euro [Anzeige]*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Dinger bekommt man so langsam auch nachgeworfen...


 
Ebenso ist auch oft die Qualität leider, zum weiter- und wegschmeissen.
TakeMS, Transcend, CNMemory um mal nur 3 Beispiele für "labile" Sticks zu nennen.
Auf einen USB Stick für einige wenige wichtige Daten möchte ich mich aber verlassen können.
Aber auch bei vermeindlichen Markensticks kann man ins "Klo greifen".
Ist leider ein Gewisses "Glücksspiel" geworden.


----------

